# Hunting rabbits at night.



## Joe Blow

Ok first off i would like to say hi to everybody because im new here. Next i want to know if anybody here hunts rabbits at night??Cuz i live by all this brush by my house and at night i go out with my pelet gun and a good flashlight and take in a few each night. Its so incredibly easy because with the flashlight u can see there red eyes so....write me back when u see this.
-joe blow-


----------



## Scoonafish

You might want to make sure you check you state regs before you do something like that. It is not legal here (not saying it is not legal there)
It is more fun in my book to jump on brush piles and get'em when they run out. (During daylight)


----------



## dlip

What's the fun when it's so easy like you say?


----------



## sniper_094

That is kinda fun, but im not sure if it is legal just like he said. I have killed a lot of animals such as deer, rabbits, squirrel, dove, duck, geese, turkey and a lot more big game and small. So you need to look and see if it is legal spotlighting rabbits. well I have got to go I am going rabbit hunting

-sniper_094-


----------



## grizzly

Its not legal in no dak.


----------



## Joe Blow

Yeah i'm not quite sure about if its legal or not but I just like it because its so easy and fun.hey uhh whoever it was who said," whats the fun when its so easy" there's tons of fun in it.I'm not the rabbit hunter who is sooo dedicated to rabbit hunting that you make a blind just so that you can get 1 or 2 rabbits. I'm what John M. would call the most "inhumane" rabbit hunter there is out there.Why?Because i'm not hunting for the sport of it(well I am in a way because I love it but anyways)I hunt because where I live rabbits are pests and a nuiscence(sp?). Well thats it.
P.S. I'll look into if its legal or not but even if it isn't its only a pellet gun not a .22 or something.
-Joe Blow


----------



## Scoonafish

Rabbit blind...well that is a new one. People like you give real hunters a bad name. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon

> §310. Shooting Hours on Resident Small Game Mammals.
> The shooting hours for all resident small game mammals shall be one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset.


You're breaking the law........ and a pellet gun is legal for small game in California so that excuse won't fly either.


----------



## Joe Blow

So,scoonafish,how do i give "REAL"hunters a bad name?what am I a fake.Maybe its because i dont eat my rabbits once I kill them,or maybe its because I give there dead carcases to my dog, is that it. Or maybe its because I hunt rabbits in the dark and thats just so unsportsmanlike is that it?huh?is it.OMG I killed a rabbit and I'm here in the middle of nowhere and the cops are going to get me!!!!
P.S. I definetly don't give hunters a bad name Igive them a good name.
-Joe Blow>


----------



## Scoonafish

So by hunting illegally you give hunters a good name? That is some twisted logic. Yes, people that "hunt" illegally give hunters a bad name, and it gives fuel to PETA and the animal rights morons. If you think that PETA freaks do not come to these boards and read what we say, you think wrong. All you are doing is giving them more ammo for their cause.

Think about that. You are not doing yourself, or any of us any favors by talking like that.


----------



## Joe Blow

So what am I a poacher? I mean come on!! Thats about the most ridiculus thingg i've ever heard of! Hey and one more thing I thought you were the administrater it says you're a guest.Either you're a fake or you lost you're administrating privliges.

P.S. did i say anything about PETA anything at all. You think I support them or something. I mean what are they going to do call the cops and say"uhh Joe Blow is Viallating code 166cR,I think you should give him a maximum fine of $500 for "poaching". COME ON SCOONAFISH!!!!!I"M REEEEEEAALLLLY SCARED!!!


----------



## Scoonafish

I am not admin. I am the mod of this forum. And I am not going to get into a wizzing contest with you. I DID not say you supported PETA. I said when you openly admit that you brake the law by taking game illegally you help their cause. This is not rocket science. Every time a hunter does something unethical and/or stupid they like to point the finger and make all hunters look bad. Think.


----------



## aylor70

Hunting rabbits at night is illegal here, and before i knew that i tried it once. I didn't think it was easier at all. Once the light got on them they ran as fast as they could. In the day when i hunt them i will see them crouched down trying to blend in a lot, or they won't run as far as they do when they constantly have a light on them. I'm not saying it's okay to do this, this was back in the day when i was unaware of the law, now that I am aware i realize just how bad of an idea it was. And yes, this does make you a poacher, do you feel proud about it? Do you want to go brag to everyone that you are a poacher? Wow, you must feel very cool now you big poacher. You hunt rabbits, at night, wow, rebel, you are cool. All you need now is a tatoo on your back that says "I'm a bad a$$" then you will be really cool. Congratulations.


----------



## dlip

Actually Joe Blow, 500 is the maximum reward the person gets for reporting the person who is prosecuted. Right now, I have a hard copy of your confession, so I may cash that in.


----------



## dlip

Then, I can take that 500 bucks, and make me a rabbit blind. Get real, you are nothing but a fake. When you are hunting illegally, you are poaching, no matter if it's just a .22, or a 50 bmg. You are poaching, therefore you are a poacher. I am against preaching ethics, but you need to find your motives for this. You disgrace every person on this site, even gooseboy.


----------



## Scoonafish

Joe...I never worried about my title of "guest" even though I am a mod. But since you made a point of it, I asked that it be changed. And Admin knows who you are now. You are welcome to be a part of this forum. I would suggest that you keep future posts ethical and within the law of your state regs. Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Joe Blow

O.K. you all win, not that it won't change anything I just don't want to make a fool of myself any longer. I'll probably change my screen name because it looks as if everybody here hates me now. I would Love to put my penny's worth of thought in but I reckon no one will care. Well thanks for reading what I had to say and giving your advice.
-Joe Blow-


----------



## Bird_Killer09

Every winter I spotlight jackrabbits on my land, it is legal as long as you are with the landowner, I shoot about 25 jackrabbits a year, and around 30 cottontails but i shhot the cottontails walkin trees


----------



## Joe Blow

Hey at least theres one person who agrees with me.Yeah see everybody its legal as long as your on your own proporty.(oops spelled it wrong.)


----------



## Joe Blow

Hey at least theres one person who agrees with me.Yeah see everybody its legal as long as your on your own proporty.(oops spelled it wrong.)


----------



## Bore.224

Joe Blow , yeah change your screen name to "The Poacher".

I say screw the law, as long as you do not endager other people and destroy wildlife populations, I say pop all the rabbits, deer, and whatever else you have fun shooting. These laws were made by a bunch of A-holes in my opinion. Remember Joe Blow if you dont get caught its not breaking the law!! :beer:


----------



## Joe Blow

Dude that reply was terrific!!! Yeah, u know what just consider me now"The Poacher". wo that makes the two of us that are "poachers so called to these "pros". HA-HA thanks for supporting a good cause


----------



## joebobhunter4

i dont get what the point is... if its a pellet gun... i dont see how thats dangerous to any one... and plus its rabbits... nobody likes them except PETA so i dont see why you guys are all so mad... maybe they eat his garden... id do it if they were eating my stuff. and ive done it before to... you can shoot coyotes while spotlighting so why not rabbits...


----------



## Brower

Poachers really need to leave this site......

the only reason i can see shotting an animal after legal shooting hours if its wounded from a previous hunt or it attack you, your family or a family pet

~BROWER~


----------



## Joe Blow

Brower said:


> Poachers really need to leave this site......
> 
> Oh give me a break Oh i'm such a big baaaaad poacher. Yeah really what is the big deal here. ITS A PELLET GUN NOT A 30-06 here folks.


----------



## stolenbase

It doesn't matter if it's a paintball gun or a cannon it's breaking the law in something that people actually care about..ethics. CA I tell ya guys..don't get me started


----------

